# milk bones



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

As far as treats go, I'm not too picky. Whatever motivates her and is easy to carry around in my pocket. 
She really likes 'Meaty Bones' as opposed to the old milk bones though. It seems like they have better ingredients.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My two LOVE their Milk Bones......


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

shannon said:


> hello all, do any of you give your goldens milk bones? katie loves them . are they ok?



We haven't tried them, but I'm sure they're ok (in moderation). My dog eats dirt, and sticks, and rabbit poop.... so I'm not going to sit here and agonize over what's in his doggy treats


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

My guys each get a Milk Bone when I head out the front door. It keeps them from being bummed that they're being left. Goldens will put up with anything for a Milk Bone! lol


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

yep, thats when i give katie her milkbone! she loves them!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> We haven't tried them, but I'm sure they're ok (in moderation). My dog eats dirt, and sticks, and rabbit poop.... so I'm not going to sit here and agonize over what's in his doggy treats


Agreed--considering the amount of cat crap Julie has eaten in her life--why would I care what treat she gets? Plus the fact she loves to hide her bones in the litter box--milk bones can't be worse than that...

I personally don't buy milk bones, no particular reason, I just don't. But she gets lots of other stuff--(besides cat pooh)--like frozen fish and freeze dried liver....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Mine have all gotten Milk Bones at one time or another. I generally keep a bag of the Paul Newman treats on hand for my own use, but seems everyone likes to give dogs treats. And who am I to say no? 

(The only time I had to lay down the law was when people tried to give Reyna rawhide. It gave her bloody, projectile diarrhea. Not for the faint of stomach ... and definitely something to be avoided!)


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Mine have all gotten Milk Bones at one time or another. I generally keep a bag of the Paul Newman treats on hand for my own use, but seems everyone likes to give dogs treats. And who am I to say no?
> 
> (The only time I had to lay down the law was when people tried to give Reyna rawhide. It gave her bloody, projectile diarrhea. Not for the faint of stomach ... and definitely something to be avoided!)


Um...yeah...unless they were going to stick around and clean it up....poor doggy....


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah buddy likes tampons and pads so I'm sure a little milk bone won't hurt..


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Nug's likes Milk Bones or anything and everything along the treat line.
Last night, Teddy dropped a marshmellow that landed on the edge of his shoe and shot across the hardwood floor -- Nug's made chase, and was in a seek and destroy mode before the white thing hit Teddy's foot.
It was entertaining to watch her chew the marshmellow. I was surprised that she even chewed it, I though she would inhale it, faster then we could blink. She also freaks out when we make popcorn!...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

now HERE is a thread that needs closing.. yuk..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm sure they're fine, though I won't give them to my dogs. Nor do I allow my dog to eat trash, crap, etc LOL


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Nor do I allow my dog to eat trash, crap, etc LOL



Well, I don't ALLOW him to LOL But unless I'm going to carry him everywhere, he's gonna find stuff and eat it


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

LaurJen said:


> Well, I don't ALLOW him to LOL But unless I'm going to carry him everywhere, he's gonna find stuff and eat it


Amen to that. When we first got him my hands were in his mouth constantly (pulling out dirt, grass, leaves, etc) Now it's like, FINE! WHATEVER, EAT IT...)


----------

